# Carbon steel tubing



## norman vandyke (Nov 21, 2015)

Not sure this is where I should ask but I'm looking for a place to buy carbon steel tubing to cut and bend to make spoon gouge chisels. Any ideas?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 21, 2015)

http://www.onlinemetals.com/steel-t...1O3QAUOpUm6ey18X624zKEMoAdFtFgxK9oaAkD48P8HAQ

http://nivertmetal.clickforward.com...97-442c-BFA5-BE371E0325A2=carbon+steel+tubing

http://www.onealsteel.com/carbon-steel-tube.html

I have ordered from online metals before and been happy. Haven't ordered from the others but there are a bunch of choices out there.


----------



## norman vandyke (Nov 21, 2015)

I've been to onlinemetals.com. That's where I'm leaning but only because the prices seem fair and they have the highest carbon content I've seen for tubing. I really want it to be around .7% but my guess is, I'm never going to find that. Thanks Scott. Is that a good place for knife steels as well? I was thinking about ordering some from them. Really wish I could find steel here. Shipping costs are a real pita.


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 22, 2015)

Hit a local machine shop, they'll have a vender ..........


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 22, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> I've been to onlinemetals.com. That's where I'm leaning but only because the prices seem fair and they have the highest carbon content I've seen for tubing. I really want it to be around .7% but my guess is, I'm never going to find that. Thanks Scott. Is that a good place for knife steels as well? I was thinking about ordering some from them. Really wish I could find steel here. Shipping costs are a real pita.


I have bought a few pieces of steel from them but I mostly use Admiral Steel or NJ Steel Baron for my knife steels. I first looked at online metals when I considered making my own mosaic pins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

